# Induction cooktop input



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone recently bought on of these? I have a 36" Electrolux that is on its way out. The replacement parts are $600 plus, so I'm looking at replacement. I am happy to put in the research but also wanted to ask here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We have been cooking on induction for a couple years now - love it. :thumbup:

If replacing an electric cooktop, I would say it is a no-brainer. The quick response (up and down) is incredible. It's a lot like cooking on gas, but easier to clean.

I work in the natural gas industry. I will definitely stub out for a gas cooktop in our next home, but the jury is still out on whether or not I would give up my induction when it comes time to buy appliancecs. :?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have gas and a neighbor has induction...if I were doing it over I would get induction based on what I have seen at the neighbors


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@ctrav Why's that? I do not care for electric. Frequent power outages makes me value my non electronic gas stove and oven that lights with a pilot flame.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> @ctrav Why's that? I do not care for electric. Frequent power outages makes me value my non electronic gas stove and oven that lights with a pilot flame.


Don't get me wrong I love gas but the way the induction works is awesome. I heats up almost immediately and you can boil water in no time. It's just a cool factor more than anything...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Understood. I want things as low tech as possible. Less to go wrong. More resilient in cases of disaster. Everything is cool until the power goes out. I have the cool coffee maker at home. I also have the camp stove coffee pot for when I get up and I have no power.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Understood. I want things as low tech as possible. Less to go wrong. More resilient in cases of disaster. Everything is cool until the power goes out. I have the cool coffee maker at home. I also have the camp stove coffee pot for when I get up and I have no power.


Very good points...I couldn't do without my coffee 👍🏾


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That saved me one weekend where on Friday night, a lightning bolt shorted out the entire grid and it could not be turned back on until Sunday afternoon. Another time it was an earthquake on Saturday morning, again no power until the next afternoon.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> That saved me one weekend where on Friday night, a lightning bolt shorted out the entire grid and it could not be turned back on until Sunday afternoon. Another time it was an earthquake on Saturday morning, again no power until the next afternoon.


I was in Hawaii on 9-11 teaching a class so when everything stops supplies get slim so I get it. Are you on the big island? I have a couple of longtime friends there...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am on Oahu. Which is even worse, because everything here is dependent on services and utilities working. On the other islands a lot of homes are off the grid.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have had both. The induction is nice because you can keep it clean easier, but you have to buy the right kind of cleaner to clean up burnt on spills. It is a bit of a headache to have to scrub it clean because it will flat cook down whatever it contacts.

I actually prefer natural gas. It is very adjustable, it heats water quickly, it cooks meat nicely, and I cook better with gas.

It also still works in a power outage, which is definitely something to consider, as @Greendoc points out.

It is a bit more complicated to clean, because you have to pull grates and clean around the burner assemblies. But having to polish an induction cooktop pretty much makes that a wash in my book.

If I was stuck with electric, I would definitely go with induction. But my wife and I both chose nat gas, for the reasons above.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

When I cook on my friend's simple electric stove, it takes forever for water to boil, but there is little margin between too cold and charcoal if searing meats. If I am doing something where heat control is important, that really gets fun. On gas, I am used to turning things down or off if needed. With a glowing element, I need to lift things off of them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> ...The induction is nice because you can keep it clean easier, *but you have to buy the right kind of cleaner to clean up burnt on spills. It is a bit of a headache to have to scrub it clean because it will flat cook down whatever it contacts*...


I would say that about standard electric cooktops, but I do not _at all_ find that to be the case with induction. That's one of the joys of induction - the cooktop itself does not really get hot enough to "burn on" spills.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I put natural gas drops in my house for the gas cooktop, an outside grill area, two gas drops for the laundry room - my wife wanted a separate washer and dryer for dog towels (and then our dog passed away...), for two tankless hot water heaters, a natty gas fireplace, and two natural gas furnaces. Gas is much less expensive than electric for heating or drying.

In the winter, if you lose power (ice storms), you can heat your house with natural gas fireplace, and turn the cooktop on....

And you can still cook, even if you don't have power, until they fix the power outage. Handy in hurricane season....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware

We had a glass top stove at the corporate apartment we used to stay in. I assumed it was an induction cooktop, but maybe it was a ceramic glass radiant or halogen. All I know is we used to have to buy this stuff to clean the burnt on spills off it....

http://ceramabryte.com/Products/ceramic-cooktop-cleaners/Cerama-Bryte-Cooktop-Cleaner

Maybe induction is a different technology, but as I understood it, that is what we had. It was okay, but I had to clean it....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHs5RSVhTGM


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I totally failed to communicate my question.

I already have an induction cooktop. It's on its last legs. I intend to buy another 36" induction cooktop to replacement it. Does the TLF community have input on make/models that merit consideration?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I put natural gas drops in my house for the gas cooktop, an outside grill area, two gas drops for the laundry room - my wife wanted a separate washer and dryer for dog towels (and then our dog passed away...), for two tankless hot water heaters, a natty gas fireplace, and two natural gas furnaces. Gas is much less expensive than electric for heating or drying.
> 
> In the winter, if you lose power (ice storms), you can heat your house with natural gas fireplace, and turn the cooktop on....
> 
> And you can still cook, even if you don't have power, until they fix the power outage. Handy in hurricane season....


Amen! (I work in load growth for a natural gas LDC  )

Don't forget gas lights on the patio and a backup generator next time. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> I totally failed to communicate my question.
> 
> I already have an induction cooktop. It's on its last legs. I intend to buy another 36" induction cooktop to replacement it. Does the TLF community have input on make/models that merit consideration?


I think they all basically use the same technology. I would pick the one with the burner arrangement and controls that are most appealing to you.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> I totally failed to communicate my question.
> 
> I already have an induction cooktop. It's on its last legs. I intend to buy another 36" induction cooktop to replacement it. Does the TLF community have input on make/models that merit consideration?


Thermador. It is high-end, but it is worth it.

My lovely wife can cook up a storm on one.

I can stick pans to the glass top with spills better than anyone I know of....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I totally failed to communicate my question.
> ...


Fair. I know many people on the board are inclined to research reliability, value, etc. I plan to perform market research online, however, not many of the options are available for review locally.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I put natural gas drops in my house for the gas cooktop, an outside grill area, two gas drops for the laundry room - my wife wanted a separate washer and dryer for dog towels (and then our dog passed away...), for two tankless hot water heaters, a natty gas fireplace, and two natural gas furnaces. Gas is much less expensive than electric for heating or drying.
> ...


What is a DLC? I had you figured to be a mechanical engineer - you do customer development?

Gas lights would definitely be cool. Ambience.

Backup generator won't work in the Gulf Coast states - the utilities shut off gas during hurricanes!

I hated it - I always had to go relight the gas water heater pilot light. So now I go tankless - electronic ignition.

But you have to heat water on the stove/cooktop for a bath if the power is out for a long time. Ask me how I know.... :|


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

During hurricane season, smart people stockpile 20 lb tanks of propane.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have two 20 pound propane tanks. And one unused extra in reserve. And right now, plus 120 pounds of Kingsford charcoal. Not sure if that makes me smart, but it makes me able to fix dinner if I have to!

When Hurricane Andrew hit, I had a 150 gallon propane tank, and a Honda generator. I lived on a lake in the country. Most of my neighbors were weekenders. I called them to tell them their houses survived, but the power was out. They came to see, and I was the only one with power (read: air conditioning) and a way to cook. So they emptied out their freezers and we had the biggest BBQ and fish fry block party I have ever been to that weekend. It was crazy. Everyone slept in our house that night, all over the place, floors, chairs, anywhere they could find just to sleep in the air conditioning. And they all SNORED...!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> What is a DLC?


LDC - local distribution company (utility)



FlowRider said:


> I had you figured to be a mechanical engineer - you do customer development?


Both. My undergrad is mechanical engineering. I now do customer development.



FlowRider said:


> Backup generator won't work in the Gulf Coast states - the utilities shut off gas during hurricanes!


That is not entirely accurate. For example, a couple years ago the state of Florida passed legislation mandating that all nursing homes and assisted living facilities have backup power. Piped gas was deemed an acceptable alternative to on site fuel storage due to the Florida utilities' track record of maintaining continuous service during/after storms.



FlowRider said:


> I hated it - I always had to go relight the gas water heater pilot light. So now I go tankless - electronic ignition.
> 
> But you have to heat water on the stove/cooktop for a bath if the power is out for a long time. Ask me how I know.... :|


These are supposed to be able to keep a tankless up for about a week without power.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware Yeah, I kinda figured you were an ME seeing your sprayer, or turbojet blaster, or whatever you named that beast...! That, and you do delve into the TeeJet details with engineering zeal...!

I'm glad to read Florida is changing its approach to cutting off natty gas during hurricanes, at least for some customers. It happened to me awhile back, and it came as a surprise. It makes sense they do that, but I was not aware of the practice until I turned on the shower. Nothing like standing on your head in your bathrobe trying to light a pilot light to make you dislike the lack of publicity on the issue....

Thanks for the link on the battery backup. I really like having endless hot water, but I was worried about power outages - now I know there is a solution. Appreciate the knowledge impartation...!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

For those worried about power outages, why not invest in one of these? I definitely want one, but I think the certified install costs as much as a unit!


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

@Movingshrub

I've got a 36" Jenn-Air induction cooktop. Mixed thoughts on it honestly. In fact, parts for it are on order. If it worked right from new I think i would love it! BUT it hasn't ever worked right. Hopefully I will after they fix it next week.

Not sure if it's been mentioned but it really bothers me that you can't use a traditional non-stick pan. Stainless pans are a complete PITA to keep food from sticking.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lucas287 said:


> ...Not sure if it's been mentioned but it really bothers me that you can't use a traditional non-stick pan. Stainless pans are a complete PITA to keep food from sticking.


All-Clad makes some nonstick stuff like this that works on induction. Also search for their "NS1 nonstick induction" series.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've had success with my all-clad , lodge cast-iron, and le creuset cast-iron cookware; that may be due to all the butter I use.

In terms of actual cook-top, I didn't really see much of a difference between the brands. I was considering a frigidaire, which looks to be one of the least costly, sub $1k, but doesn't really seem very different spec wise from the $2k-$3k options. The bosch 500 and 800 series are contenders to me. I want to try one out in store to evaluate the ergonomics/ user interface.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ware said:


> lucas287 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Not sure if it's been mentioned but it really bothers me that you can't use a traditional non-stick pan. Stainless pans are a complete PITA to keep food from sticking.
> ...


Ware, you're the man! Thanks for the heads up. Always been irritated but never enough to search for a solution...and you just showed me the light! I'll probably get one so I can get back on my egg game.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I love my kitchenaid induction range. All the power and responsiveness of gas and none of the waste heat. I have numerous propane and white gas cooking devices if we loose electric power. I also have a little 120v induction hob I could run off one of the Hondas if needed.


----------

